# Where are the nightvision guru's?!?! Here's mine!



## firefighteremt31750 (Jul 1, 2012)

Here's a pic of my new custom built(by me) AR. Its a CMMG lower, A3 Flat top with H-BAR carbine barrel. Topped off with an ATN Aries Mk350 night vision, hood ornament. .223 caliber.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Very nice*

How much you got in it?


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 2, 2012)

How do ya like the ATN 350


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Jul 2, 2012)

@Frydaddy-I'll just say this........considering I built this rifle piece by piece, you won't buy a nice rifle in a store for the same price of everything that you see I the pic!!!!! @sghoghunter-I like it, to be only Gen1, it does an exceptional job!!! On these clear South Ga summer nights, 100 yd. shots are a breeze.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 2, 2012)

*I have*



firefighteremt31750 said:


> @Frydaddy-I'll just say this........considering I built this rifle piece by piece, you won't buy a nice rifle in a store for the same price of everything that you see I the pic!!!!! @sghoghunter-I like it, to be only Gen1, it does an exceptional job!!! On these clear South Ga summer nights, 100 yd. shots are a breeze.



    I have 4 ar's  all 223 cal.  built them myself.  All DPMS upper's  and fire control parts.  How much was the night vis.
 scope? 
   I know you can build them cheaper yourself and just as 
  nice as you can buy at gun shop.


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry about the delay Frydaddy, the NV scope was a little over $400. It's an ATN Aries MK350 Guardian. Also available at Bass Pro or Sportman's Guide, pay by credit card and they'll split payments for you, make it a little easier.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jul 26, 2012)

do you get 200yd range with the scope? What range for target identification and then what range for sight/when it gets blury


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Jul 26, 2012)

Clear target accusition-75yds(pig-on a clear, well moon-lit night), gets blurry at approx 125yds. with those same conditions, shortens as weather conditions deteriorate.


----------



## Showman (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, someone knowledgeable teach me something about night vision scopes.  I was looking at one at the Marine Base in Albany but really didn't know what to look for or what kind of questions to ask.  



Nice look'n firearm there by the way.


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks! What would you like to know? I'll try to help you best I can.


----------



## Showman (Jul 27, 2012)

Well, I have never used one. Start there I guess.  If I mounted one, how do I go about sighting it in?  I take it they are not useful during Day Light.  What kind of range are they good for?  I do not have an AR frame, just a bolt action normal setup (.243 Marlin X7), how will that effect jacking a round into the chamber?  

See, told you I know nada bout them.


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok, most n/v scopes are weaver/picatinny mount type, so you may or may not have to make mount changes to your rifle but the mount needs to be long enough to support the optic. Range-Gen1 you can generally say 100yds and less, Gen2 about 250 and less, Gen3(military grade) about 350yds max.(The yardage ranges are based upon weather and the terrain in which it will be used. That being said, you only achieve your max distance in open terrain, such as a farm field, on a clear well moon-lit night, preferrably half moon or fuller. Using it in dense woods, down in the swamp bottoms, is gona cut your yardage range in half, atleast, GUARRANTEED!)  There is a company on the market claiming to be Gen4 but if there was such a thing, I think Uncle Sam would have it in his gun cabinet too?!?! IDK, but I'm just sayin!!! Ok, off that soap box. Sighting the rifle after the n/v optic is mounted-some optics come with a daylight filter/cover (mine does) meaning the optic can be powered on and checked for operation, not put in to operation!!! I found it is best to bore sight a n/v scope using a laser boresighter. Dope the scope to the mark and always been on paper the first shot at 50yds. Then go from as to what range you want to be zeroed in for. As far as the "jacking a round", most n/v scopes I've handled have been pretty well built for intended use. The one I have, I am constantly swapping out with daytime optics, whether its a red dot sight or regular riflescope for the extra long reaches. I haven't had a problem with yet, it seems to be pretty sound.


----------



## Wacko (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's one of mine.. My favorite. Armalite AR10 A2 with Raytheon PAS13 Thermal Imaging optic.


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Jul 29, 2012)

I have the 350 Gen 1 and made the mistake of going with a buddy who has a Gen 2 Scope and separate Gen 2 Monoscope for spotting. 

It's a completely different experience. I'm gonna save some $$$$$ and buy a Gen 2. I wish I could afford the Gen 3 ;-).


----------



## kornbread (Aug 2, 2012)

125 yards ??? then how do you tell what is down range in a field while your sending rounds in that direction?


----------



## kemster99 (Aug 4, 2012)

A better IR illuminator will increase your range to see and to shoot.  I run the MK410, the 5x ATN  Gen1+ with a Streamlight Super Tac IR light and can see hogs out at 300 yds. Have shot coyotes out at 250 yds with this set-up.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Aug 4, 2012)

How much did the ir illuminator light cost?


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Aug 4, 2012)

It was too hot run run the dogs last night, so here is my rig with a couple victims....


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Aug 4, 2012)

Knocked this guy down the other night.


----------



## Calcutta (Aug 6, 2012)

*My Thermal*

My Thermal with EOTECH XPS 3-0


----------



## Calcutta (Aug 6, 2012)

*My .450 Bushmaster*

.450 Bushmaster with my GEN 3 ATN Crusader MK7900


----------

